# Logo Quiz for Kindle Fire



## JimC1946

After watching my wife play Logos Quiz on her iPhone for the last few days, I really wanted to play it on my Kindle Fire. As of July 9, Logos Quiz is now available for the Fire. It's a very challenging test of your ability to recall shapes and colors. It's definitely worth 99¢ if you like this kind of thing.


----------



## JimC1946

SPOILER ALERT:



Spoiler



If you're really stuck and can't figure out a logo, if you have the "Google Goggles" app on your smartphone, it can sometimes tell you the answer after scanning the logo on your Kindle Fire screen.


----------



## kuvkir

Hi everyone! The new game - Logo Quiz has just been released for Kindle Fire. Worth to note it's FREE!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JK6W5K?ie=UTF8&ref=mas_dl


















What is Logo Quiz?
This is a quiz game where you have to guess the logos of different brands. There're tons of logos that surround us every day: how many of the logos do you know? Throughout the game you'll be presented with a bunch of different level packs, each containing logos of various brands or companies.
More than 700 logos of different brands and companies!
Don't worry if you're stuck on the logo - you can always get some clue by using hints (Each logo has 3 of them), or ask your friends on facebook or twitter.
Game features:
• More than 700 logos of different brands and companies
• For every logo in the quiz, there are 3 hints that help you
• Reveal the full logo once it's guessed
• Ask your friends on facebook or twitter to help you complete the quiz
• Many hours of fun gameplay 
... That's Logo Quiz Game

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008JK6W5K?ie=UTF8&ref=mas_dl


----------



## Hadou

I've been playing these way too much lately.  

It's scary how many of them I immediately recognized.


----------

